

10 Year Old Entrepreneur Launches Sushimee at Startup Weekend - noveltysystems
http://sushimee.com
How many 10 year olds do you know who would attend a Startup Weekend? We need more kids doing things like this.
======
noveltysystems
We need more kids doing things like this. So cool to see self-motivated, young
entrepreneurs, starting things.

